# Looks like a Mal!



## gsdluvr (Jun 26, 2012)

I know it's a GSD, but look at the lack of angulation. I guess that's why this trick could be done! Lol! We sure have changed?!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Perhaps the GSD would not have undergone so many changes had it not become so popular.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

I don't think that is a fair picture to judge the dog's angulation on. His back legs are several inches higher than his front legs. 

I've seen a lot of modern GSDs with similar builds though. I have one.


----------



## girardid (Aug 13, 2015)

most working lines are quite similar to this picture il be it some are significantly more muscled and big boned.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Wouldn't have changed so much if it was doing French or Belgian ring instead of IPO


----------



## gsdluvr (Jun 26, 2012)

voodoolamb said:


> I don't think that is a fair picture to judge the dog's angulation on. His back legs are several inches higher than his front legs.
> 
> I've seen a lot of modern GSDs with similar builds though. I have one.


Excellent observation!! Of course, because the rear is above the front!


----------



## gsdluvr (Jun 26, 2012)

girardid said:


> most working lines are quite similar to this picture il be it some are significantly more muscled and big boned.


Right. I have one too. 

But in this shot, the rear looks extremely straight due to the observation by voodoolamb.


----------



## gsdluvr (Jun 26, 2012)

Baillif said:


> Wouldn't have changed so much if it was doing French or Belgian ring instead of IPO


I am curious. What is it about the ring sports that necessitate that particular body structure?


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Over my head ... but to state the "obvious" the guy is taller then the women???


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

gsdluvr said:


> I am curious. What is it about the ring sports that necessitate that particular body structure?


The 1.2 meter hurdle and the broadjump mostly. The palisade to a lesser extent. The angulation and the bulkiness never would have happened.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I agree not the greatest pose - those people are at a uneven height with his but up in the air looks like my chihuahua when he is standing on a even flat surface and our chi has extremely straight back legs stilt like straight. The vet said he will have issues down the road with his back legs when is older I'm hoping he doesn't.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

gsdluvr said:


> View attachment 406065
> 
> 
> but look at the lack of angulation. !


I don't know much about "angulation".....but the women's angulation looks to be a bit slouching...I'm guessing her mother never told her to maintain proper posture....good looking dog in the picture however.

SuperG


----------



## gsdluvr (Jun 26, 2012)

Baillif said:


> The 1.2 meter hurdle and the broadjump mostly. The palisade to a lesser extent. The angulation and the bulkiness never would have happened.


Ahhhh..yes!!!!

I wonder how much wider the broad jump is compared to AKC?


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

Guys, the man is taller than the woman in the picture, of coarse the hind legs look so much higher.


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

SuperG said:


> I don't know much about "angulation".....but the women's angulation looks to be a bit slouching...I'm guessing her mother never told her to maintain proper posture....good looking dog in the picture however.
> 
> SuperG


The dog's toenails are digging into her shoulders.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Nigel said:


> Perhaps the GSD would not have undergone so many changes had it not become so popular.




This is so true. The GSD has starred in more major films and had serial shows since the 20's with StoutHeart and Rin Tin Tin than any other breed. This adds to the popularity and everyone wants one. 101 Dalmations was a curse for the Dalmation breed. The other thing is everyone knows someone or grew up w/ or had a relative with a GSD. Popularity and being in the top 5 most popular breeds has really damaged our breed. Sometimes I wish we could fall out of the top 10 and be in the top 50 maybe some of the bad staff and BY Breeders would stop.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

gsdluvr said:


> Ahhhh..yes!!!!
> 
> I wonder how much wider the broad jump is compared to AKC?


I don't know what it is in AKC but in ring depending on sport it is 4 meters to 4.5 for max points. The hurdle is probably harder a one meter hurdle is fairly easy for most dogs. It is that extra 0.2m that gets them into trouble.


----------



## gsdluvr (Jun 26, 2012)

Julian G said:


> Guys, the man is taller than the woman in the picture, of coarse the hind legs look so much higher.


LOL! We got it!:grin2::grin2:


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Nurse Bishop said:


> The dog's toenails are digging into her shoulders.


It looks like she's thinking "who's great idea was this?!"


----------

